# North Dakota Pheasant Video



## GSPpurist

Just finished another NoDak Hunting trip video. Enjoy

Highly recommend changing video settings to 1080p

TG


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Thought this was going to be spam before i watched it. Big surprise!!! One of the BEST I have seen on this site in many years!!! Welcome aboard. FANTASTIC submission... :beer:


----------



## Bobm

great video.... I am too old for that music though LOL


----------



## ac700wildcat

Cool video for sure. It looks like you good a good time as well as the dogs!!


----------



## WolfmarkOutdoors

Video link didn't work


----------



## SDMAN

Good job :thumb:


----------



## ChukarBob

Well done video. Nice to see that the shooting improved as the week progressed. Reminds me of . . . myself. One or two of the scenes look familiar -- wonder if we're not frequenting some of the same areas. Lots of cover and birds to share.


----------



## GSPpurist

ChukarBob said:


> Well done video. Nice to see that the shooting improved as the week progressed. Reminds me of . . . myself. One or two of the scenes look familiar -- wonder if we're not frequenting some of the same areas. Lots of cover and birds to share.


Yeah, my shooting did improve. I didn't get as much practice in as I would have liked to. That has changes this year. Plenty of practice in already. Will do several dove hunts to also get ready.


----------



## GSPpurist

:beer: :thumb:


----------



## GSPpurist




----------



## KEN W

Nice job......great dog work.Even though most up way out of range.....there are always some that flush off the toe of your boot.


----------



## ziebartz

Was this on private land, the pheasants were as thick as blackbirds?


----------



## slough

Almost surely private land. Pretty rare to see birds like that on public land.


----------



## GSPpurist

Hunted 6 days. It was all PLOTS the first day then private land the rest. Two of those days were with an outfitter which I will likely not use again. Would rather just hunt farmers property without a guide.


----------



## Dak

Great video...what do you use video equipment wise?


----------



## GSPpurist

GoPro Hero 2 in this vid. This will be my first season with GoPro Hero Black


----------

